
Strange but True: Infinity Comes in Different Sizes (2007) - TenJack
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/strange-but-true-infinity-comes-in-different-sizes/
======
okket
"How To Count Past Infinity"

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrU9YDoXE88](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrU9YDoXE88)

------
CarolineW
Are you one of today's 10,000 ??

[https://xkcd.com/1053/](https://xkcd.com/1053/)

